# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Member Properties Calculation

## pabcig

Hi everybody!!!   I have the folowing problem:

  I´ve created a dimension with a member properties, this member propertie is a number.. Ex: dimension EMPLOYEE, and member propertie AGE.  

  Then i create a Calculate Member like this:  
(I called it EmployeeAge)

*employee.currentmember.properties("age")*  

  Now i want to make an operation with this new member like sum this member to another.
Ex:  *NewMeber = [Measure].[EmployeeAge]+[Measure].[Salary]*
I couldn´t do this, i get an #ERR

Someone can help me?

Tks!
  Pablo

----------


## Island1

Hi:

You likely need only to convert the text-string member property (that's just the way they're stored) to a numerical value so you can perform math with it.

See my example on Page 3 of the article I published at this Database Journal URL:

http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/3107081

Let us know if ot works for you ...

Good Luck!

Bill

----------

